# Makrelenangeln vor Büsum



## shimano01 (12. Juni 2012)

Hallo Angelfreunde
Ich fahre heuer mitte Juli das erste mal nach Büsum zum Makrelenangeln mit der MS Blauort.Kann mir jemand hilfreiche Tipps zum Material und Köder geben.Vielleicht hat jemand Erfahrung mit der MS Blauort.Wie sieht es allgemein mit den Fangaussichten aus.
#h

Gruß shimano01


----------



## lattenputzer (15. Juni 2012)

*AW: Makrelenangeln vor Büsum*

Hallo,

ich fahre seit ca. 30 Jahren mit der Blauort und fast jedes Jahr auch zum Makrelenangeln. Der Kutter ist einfach sehr gut. Service, Freundlichkeit und das Bemühen den Fisch zu finden, sind m.E. vorbildlich. da das Schiff ein ehemaliger (Stahl-)Fischkutter ist, liegt er auch für Nordseeverhältnisse relativ ruhig im Wasser. Vor Schaukeln bei mehr Wind schützt das allerdings nicht. Auch eine Fanggarantie ist damit nicht verbunden, da das Finden der Schwärme vom Wetter, den Tiden und einwenig Glück des Käpt'n abhängt. Auf alle Fälle so viel Eis wie möglich mitnehmen und die Fische mindestens immer schattig halten (siehe Leinentuch). Lochkiste ist während des Angelns vorteilhaft, weil dann der Schleim pp. abfließen kann. Ich habe immer mit den angegebenen Bleigewichten geangelt, weil die Gefahr des Verhedderns mit dem Nachbarn geringer ist und man mit einer stabilen Rute die voll besetzte Montage viel schneller hoch pumpen (nicht drehen) kann. Bei leichtem Geschirr mit Pilkern hat man regelmäßig Salat und Konflikte mit den Nachbarn. Auf dieser Basis habe ich immer zu den besten fängern gehört. Gute Pilkvorfächer (hat zumindest in den letzten Jahren) ein mobiler Händler direkt am Liegeplatz angeboten. Ich habe auch fast immer eine Regen- bzw. Ölhose angezogen (Ausnahme super Sommerwetter), weil die sich nach dem Angeln leicht abwaschen lässt. Stoffhosen o.ä. kann man sonst eigentlich entsorgen, weil sie von den Schuppen und dem Schleim eingesaut sind. Ich hoffe, dass hilft Dir weiter.

Nachfolgend meine Liste für die erforderlichen Utensilien. 

	Ausrüstung Makrelenangeln			
1.	abwaschbare Seewetterbekleidung	
2.	Gummistiefel 				
3.	Pullover oder Short/T-Shirt (nach Wetterlage)	
4.	ausrangiertes Handtuch			
5.	"re. oder li. leichter Gartenhandschuh
(zum Fisch anfassen beim Hakenlösen)"		
6.	scharfes Küchenmesser			
7.	Teelöffel (zum Ausschaben der Bauchhöhle)	
8.	"Verpflegung/Getränke, ""dürfen nicht mit an Bord genommen werden""
(an Bord=Brötchen, Bier, alkoholische und -freie Getränke, Erbsensuppe ggf. mit Wurst)"			
9.	ggf. Sonnenmilch				
10.	Kühltasche/n voll mit Eisblöcken/Kühlakkus	
11.	Tonne oder geschlossene Kiste (zum Abwaschen und Abtransport)				
12.	kl. u. gr. Eimer mit Seil zum Wasser "holen" während des Angelns (Tuch feucht halten) sowie zum Ausnehmen (Abfall) und Auswaschen				
13.	Kiste mit Löchern (z.B. Bäcker)		
14.	gr. Tuch (Leinen, zum abdecken der Lochkiste während des Angelns) schützt vor Sonneneinstrahlung und kühlt zusätzlich				
15.	ggf. Salz (für Salzlauge, wenn man räuchern will	
16. 	stabile Rute, 2,70m-3,00m, WG 200-300 gr., 
17.         große Meeresrolle mit 40'er Mono	
18. 	möglichst Birnenblei minimum 200 gr. bis 300 gr., keine Pilker				
19.	3-4 Makrelenpaternoster			
20.	Stück festen Draht oder Rutenhalterung	
21.	ggf. Tampen/Gummis zum festbinden der Ausrüstung


----------



## maki1980 (15. Juni 2012)

*AW: Makrelenangeln vor Büsum*

Hallo Lattenputzer,

vielen Dank für die Liste.
Habe am 20. Juli auch auf der Blauort gebucht.
Da werde ich mir diese Liste schwer zu Herzen nehmen.

Gruß
Daniel


----------



## Macker (15. Juni 2012)

*AW: Makrelenangeln vor Büsum*

Am 20.07. Sehen wir uns wir Stehen auf dem Heck.

Gruß Jörg


----------



## Todi (16. Juni 2012)

*AW: Makrelenangeln vor Büsum*

ich fahre am 17.06 .2012 mit der ms blauort mal sehen ob was geht.
gruß todi


----------



## shimano01 (17. Juni 2012)

*AW: Makrelenangeln vor Büsum*

Hallo Lattenputzer
Vielen Dank für deine ausführliche Auflistung.Wir werden deine Vorschläge wahrnehmen und hoffen auf gutes Wetter am 13.07 und 14.07.2012.
Gruß Shimano01


----------



## TrophyBass (17. Juni 2012)

*AW: Makrelenangeln vor Büsum*

viiiiiiel zum Lesen mitnehmen... die 4 Std. Fahrt nach Helgoland ist ätzend lang! #q

und die knappe Stunde Angelzeit war eine ziemliche Frechheit... #d

aber vielleicht war es nur ein Einzelfall.


----------



## maki1980 (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: Makrelenangeln vor Büsum*



Macker schrieb:


> Am 20.07. Sehen wir uns wir Stehen auf dem Heck.
> 
> Gruß Jörg


 
Moin Jörg,

schönes Ding.
Müssen wir wohl mal nen Bierchen trinken 

Gruß
Daniel


----------



## HerrHamster (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: Makrelenangeln vor Büsum*

Berichtet mal wie die Fänge waren?


----------



## maki1980 (20. Juni 2012)

*AW: Makrelenangeln vor Büsum*

Wollen wir Hoffen, 
dass es was zum Berichten gibt!!!!


----------



## ichthys (21. Juni 2012)

*AW: Makrelenangeln vor Büsum*

Hallo Leute,
war mit Schwager am 17.6.12 mit Ms Blauort raus. Hatte 20 Makrelen, viele kleine dabei. Schwager hatte leider nur eine erwischt (abgesehen von 2 kleinen Dorschen, die er wieder reinsetzte. Ein richtiger Schwarm wurde leider nicht ausgemacht. Der Käptn hatte sich jedoch redlich bemüht und hat immer wieder neue Stellen angefahren, es waren leider keine Möwenschwärme zu sehen. Wir haben letztlich 4 1/2 Stunden geangelt. Es wurden zuletzt sogar drei größere Dorsche verhaftet (der größte wohl ca. 60 cm, ggf. lohnt sich also ein schwerer Pilker als Blei). Der Seegang war erträglich. Leider warenam Folgetag die Wetterbedingungen für die Boardietour zu schlecht.


----------



## Peda90 (26. Juni 2012)

*AW: Makrelenangeln vor Büsum*

wie läufts mit den makrelen ??


----------



## Todi (11. Juli 2012)

*AW: Makrelenangeln vor Büsum*

lange fahrt und kurze Angelzeit wir waren1,5 stunden Füher  im Hafen und die Makrelen waren zu klein zum Räuchern.Und die fahrt kostet 5 Euro mehr also 45 Euro ich denke ich fahre nicht mehr mit.Essen und trinken darf man sich auch nicht mehr mitnehmen,man soll alles an bord kaufen.Warum?Die Fahrt ist doch schon tuer genug.


----------



## maki1980 (11. Juli 2012)

*AW: Makrelenangeln vor Büsum*

Bin schon gespannt wie ein Flitzebogen.
Am 20. geht es los!


----------



## Macker (11. Juli 2012)

*AW: Makrelenangeln vor Büsum*



Todi schrieb:


> lange fahrt und kurze Angelzeit wir waren1,5 stunden Füher  im Hafen und die Makrelen waren zu klein zum Räuchern.Und die fahrt kostet 5 Euro mehr also 45 Euro ich denke ich fahre nicht mehr mit.Essen und trinken darf man sich auch nicht mehr mitnehmen,man soll alles an bord kaufen.Warum?Die Fahrt ist doch schon tuer genug.



Echt Essen und Trinken sollst du nicht mitnehmen?
Alter für 45 Kracher hast den Kahn ja praktisch gekauft.
Die verdienen sich ne Goldene Nase an dir.
Die Reederreien gehen auch nicht Pleite die setzen sich zur Ruhe und leben ihr Geld.
Ich glaube du wirst da echt ne Lücke reißen.

Gruß Jörg


----------



## MortyHH (11. Juli 2012)

*AW: Makrelenangeln vor Büsum*



Todi schrieb:


> lange fahrt und kurze Angelzeit wir waren1,5 stunden Füher  im Hafen und die Makrelen waren zu klein zum Räuchern.Und die fahrt kostet 5 Euro mehr also 45 Euro ich denke ich fahre nicht mehr mit.Essen und trinken darf man sich auch nicht mehr mitnehmen,man soll alles an bord kaufen.Warum?Die Fahrt ist doch schon tuer genug.



ohne worte....|uhoh:


----------



## Reppi (12. Juli 2012)

*AW: Makrelenangeln vor Büsum*

Schade das das Wetter so bescheiden geworden ist; letzte Woche waren in Büsum von der Mole , Fänge wie auf dem Kutter möglich|bigeyes. Ok, zwar alles kleine, aber die sind sowie so leckerer......


----------



## angelnrolfman (12. Juli 2012)

*AW: Makrelenangeln vor Büsum*



Todi schrieb:


> lange fahrt und kurze Angelzeit wir waren1,5 stunden Füher im Hafen und die Makrelen waren zu klein zum Räuchern.Und die fahrt kostet 5 Euro mehr also 45 Euro ich denke ich fahre nicht mehr mit.Essen und trinken darf man sich auch nicht mehr mitnehmen,man soll alles an bord kaufen.Warum?Die Fahrt ist doch schon tuer genug.


 

Moin,

muss mich hier mal korrigieren........

habe gerade auf der homepage geluschert..... da steht nix von "Nahrungsmittel mitnehmen verboten" etc. Nur das Mahlzeiten an Bord angeboten werden......Wo hast du diese Info her???

wenn das so wäre, wäre es in meinen Augen ne Frechheit, wenn man die überteuerten Mahlzeiten auf dem Kutter kaufen muss #d........ das war mir garnicht bewusst, oder hatte es nicht gelesen. Denn bisher waren nur das Mitnehmen alkoholische Getränke an Bord untersagt.|kopfkrat. Ist meine Meinung und sollte bestimmt nicht verallgemeinert werden !!


----------



## maki1980 (12. Juli 2012)

*AW: Makrelenangeln vor Büsum*

Im Raum drin hängt ein Schild,bitte kein trinken und Essen mitbringen
Du gehst ja auch nicht ins Cafe und packst deine Butterbrote aus, oder?


----------



## angelnrolfman (12. Juli 2012)

*AW: Makrelenangeln vor Büsum*



maki1980 schrieb:


> Im Raum drin hängt ein Schild,bitte kein trinken und Essen mitbringen
> Du gehst ja auch nicht ins Cafe und packst deine Butterbrote aus, oder?


 
Da hast du natürlich vollkommen recht !!! 
*Was ist denn das, ein Angelkutter oder eine Gaststätte?? |uhoh:|uhoh:|uhoh:*


----------



## maki1980 (12. Juli 2012)

*AW: Makrelenangeln vor Büsum*

Grundsätzlich würde ich jeden geschlossenen Raum in dem es Speisen und Getränke zu kaufen gibt als Gaststätte ansehen. 
Zumal der Gewinn ja auch im Fahrpreis mit kalkuliert werden dürfte.


----------



## maki1980 (12. Juli 2012)

*AW: Makrelenangeln vor Büsum*

Aber vom Grundgedanken bin ich natürlich bei dir und allen anderen Anglern an Board. Ist liebe auch mein Morgens um 04:00 Uhr selbst geschmiertes Schinkenbrot.


----------



## angelnrolfman (12. Juli 2012)

*AW: Makrelenangeln vor Büsum*



maki1980 schrieb:


> Grundsätzlich würde ich jeden geschlossenen Raum in dem es Speisen und Getränke zu kaufen gibt als Gaststätte ansehen.
> Zumal der Gewinn ja auch im Fahrpreis mit kalkuliert werden dürfte.


 

ich gebe dir da schon recht, muss aber sagen, wenn das angebotene Essen in einem guten Preis/Leistungsverhältnis stehen würde, hätte ich da nichts gegen. Dann würde man gern die ein oder andere Mahlzeit dort einnehmen........aber wenn es einem "aufgezwungen" wird (oder man hungert den ganzen Tag )..... so hat man doch gleich eine "Abneigung" dagegen.
*Soll aber jeder machen wie er möchte (*ich persönlich sehe das anders und bin auch nicht bereit für eine Suppe 3,50 Euro und für ein Mittagessen 6.50Euro zu zahlen.)

*Wie gesagt, jeder wie er möchte *


----------



## maki1980 (12. Juli 2012)

*AW: Makrelenangeln vor Büsum*

Ich finde die Preise um 3,50 oder auch 6,50 EUR sehr Human.
Aber wie du sagst, jeder nach seiner Schnauze 

Viel wichtiger als jede Suppe ist ja auch, dass Fisch gefangen wird und nach der Angeltour mein obligatorisches Feierabend Bierchen nicht vergessen....

Gruß an das Celler Umland

Daniel


----------



## angelnrolfman (12. Juli 2012)

*AW: Makrelenangeln vor Büsum*



maki1980 schrieb:


> Viel wichtiger als jede Suppe ist ja auch, dass Fisch gefangen wird und nach der Angeltour mein obligatorisches Feierabend Bierchen nicht vergessen....
> 
> Gruß an das Celler Umland
> 
> Daniel


 
Jetzt kommen wir wieder auf einen "Nenner"  #6!!!


----------



## nowortg (12. Juli 2012)

*AW: Makrelenangeln vor Büsum*

Hallo zusammen,
ich habe das Gefühl das der eine oder andere hier keine Vorstellung davon hat was es kostet so einen Kutter am Laufen zu halten. Ohne die Einnahmen aus dem Bordverzehr müssten die Preise deutlich steigen. In Dänemark beschwert sich kaum einer über den Fahrpreis. In Deutschland ist ja alles zu teuer#d. Von so einem Kutter müssen mind. 2-3 Familien leben können. Es gibt genügend Ausfalltage und Tage an denen der Kutter schlecht besucht ist. Es kommen Versicherungen, Instandhaltung, Liegeplatz, See-BG und Brennstoff dazu. Seit 01.01.2012 ist die Mehrwertsteuer für das Fahrgeld von 7% auf 19% gestiegen. 
Dies nur so als kleiner Denkanstoss#y.

Stets Petri Heil


nowortg


----------



## angelnrolfman (12. Juli 2012)

*AW: Makrelenangeln vor Büsum*



nowortg schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> ich habe das Gefühl das der eine oder andere hier keine Vorstellung davon hat was es kostet so einen Kutter am Laufen zu halten. Ohne die Einnahmen aus dem Bordverzehr müssten die Preise deutlich steigen. In Dänemark beschwert sich kaum einer über den Fahrpreis. In Deutschland ist ja alles zu teuer#d. Von so einem Kutter müssen mind. 2-3 Familien leben können. Es gibt genügend Ausfalltage und Tage an denen der Kutter schlecht besucht ist. Es kommen Versicherungen, Instandhaltung, Liegeplatz, See-BG und Brennstoff dazu. Seit 01.01.2012 ist die Mehrwertsteuer für das Fahrgeld von 7% auf 19% gestiegen.
> Dies nur so als kleiner Denkanstoss#y.
> 
> ...


 
*Jupp und Egbert wird demnächst mit knurrendem Magen aus dem A6 aussteigen ......... |uhoh:.*
(Sorry, aber Argumente wie deine, kommen dann immer wieder....... )
Wie gesagt, jedem das Seine und wie er möchte.......ist ja keiner verpflichtet........


----------



## nowortg (12. Juli 2012)

*AW: Makrelenangeln vor Büsum*

Hallo,
diese Argumente kommen, weil ich das Geschäft schon viele Jahre kenne. Ich kenne auch genügend wirtschafliche Zahlen von Reedereien die Angelkutter betreiben.  Es kommt nicht von ungefähr, dass es immer weniger Angelkutter gibt. Die Eigner schliessen den Betrieb nicht wegen Reichtum#d. Aber wie Du schon sagst, jeder muss selber wissen was er mit seinem Geld anstellt. Wenn man sich solche Touren nicht mehr leisten will, es wird keiner gezwungen. Ich selber fahre auch seltener auf die Ostsee, weil das Gesamtpaket halt deutlich teurer geworden ist. Anreise 500km, Kutterfahrt, Übernachtung und Abreise 500km. Jetzt kommt auch noch die Fischereiabgabe in SH dazu.
Aber über die Kuttereigner zu schimpfen, weil sie Speisen und Getränke verkaufen wollen(müssen) kann ich nicht nachvollziehen. 

stets Petri Heil

nowortg


----------



## MortyHH (12. Juli 2012)

*AW: Makrelenangeln vor Büsum*

Ich weiß ehrlich gesagt nicht, worüber ihr euch aufregt. Es ist doch auf keinem Kutter erlaubt, essen selbst mitzubringen. 

Ob der Käptain es duldet ist eine andere Sache!


----------



## AAlfänger (12. Juli 2012)

*AW: Makrelenangeln vor Büsum*



nowortg schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> ich habe das Gefühl das der eine oder andere hier keine Vorstellung davon hat was es kostet so einen Kutter am Laufen zu halten. Ohne die Einnahmen aus dem Bordverzehr müssten die Preise deutlich steigen. In Dänemark beschwert sich kaum einer über den Fahrpreis. In Deutschland ist ja alles zu teuer#d. Von so einem Kutter müssen mind. 2-3 Familien leben können. Es gibt genügend Ausfalltage und Tage an denen der Kutter schlecht besucht ist. Es kommen Versicherungen, Instandhaltung, Liegeplatz, See-BG und Brennstoff dazu. Seit 01.01.2012 ist die Mehrwertsteuer für das Fahrgeld von 7% auf 19% gestiegen.
> Dies nur so als kleiner Denkanstoss#y.
> 
> ...


Wenn hier schon Dänemark angeführt wird, sollte man aber auch sagen, das auf den Kuttern das mitgebrachte Essen und Trinken verzehrt werden darf. Das die Dänen auch liberaler sind, erkennt man auch daran das in Vergnügungsparks und Tiergärten usw. auch Grillstellen angelegt sind für Familien. Und um weiteren Einlassungen zu begegnen, auch dort gibt es Kioske und Pölserbuden, die leben wollen und auch können. Die hohen Preise ergeben sich aus den höheren Lebenshaltungskosten, sowie einer Merwertsteuer (Moms) von 25%.

Gruß AAlfänger|wavey:


----------



## mowerpac (12. Juli 2012)

*AW: Makrelenangeln vor Büsum*

Moin, 

Ich war auch auf der Tour von Maki mit an Bord und kann bestätigen das die Ausfahrt lang und das Angeln kurz war, die Makrelen leider auch. Die See war vom Vortag noch sehr aufgewühlt (Meinen Magen hatts mal wieder gereicht), dann dauerts halt länger nach Helgoland...
Was mich gestört hat war das die erste gute Drift nicht wiederholt wurde, u stattdessen nach ner halben Stunde Fahrt gen Osten nochmal ein 5 minütiger Alibistop gemacht wurde. Es gab auch überhaupt keine Durchsagen o Infos bezüglich Wetter, Mindestmasse, Fangtiefe etc...Die verstehen sich leider echt nicht als Dienstleistungsbetrieb, das merkt man auch immer wieder am Ton den Fahrgästen gegenüber (wär doch so einfach "Moin wie geht's? Alles klar bei Euch? Die Makrelen stehen so und so, braucht ihr noch Kisten" z.B.)

Die Küche finde ich persönlich gut, will was Warmes u keine Stullen, na und wenn man eine unterhält sollte die natürlich von den Gästen auch genutzt werden. Kutter mit Küche sind Gaststätten! Allerdings sollte dann auch mal auf das Gerauche in der Kombüse verzichtet werden (bin selber Raucher) damit auch Leute mit flauem Magen ins Warme können.

Ansonsten muss ich sagen das ich immer Spass auf Kehrheim u Blauort hatte und auch noch mehr bezahlen würde, für einmal im Jahr geht's.


----------



## Hamburgspook (13. Juli 2012)

*AW: Makrelenangeln vor Büsum*



AAlfänger schrieb:


> Wenn hier schon Dänemark angeführt wird, sollte man aber auch sagen, das auf den Kuttern das mitgebrachte Essen und Trinken verzehrt werden darf. Das die Dänen auch liberaler sind, erkennt man auch daran das in Vergnügungsparks und Tiergärten usw. auch Grillstellen angelegt sind für Familien. Und um weiteren Einlassungen zu begegnen, auch dort gibt es Kioske und Pölserbuden, die leben wollen und auch können. Die hohen Preise ergeben sich aus den höheren Lebenshaltungskosten, sowie einer Merwertsteuer (Moms) von 25%.
> 
> Gruß AAlfänger|wavey:



Dann vergleich mal die Kutterpreise in Dänemark mit denen in Deutschland. Dann verliert Deine Argumentation gleich wieder an Boden. Ich möchte mal sehen wenn hier 95,- € (Essen + Getränke) selber mitbringen verlangt würden. Orca Küstentour.... 
Ist doch ganz einfach, entweder hält man sich an die Bestimmungen an Board oder man lässt es bleiben. Ich schätze mal das es 80 % der Kutter seit 2005 nicht mehr gibt. Das sagt eigentlich alles.


----------



## AAlfänger (13. Juli 2012)

*AW: Makrelenangeln vor Büsum*

Moin,moin
Wenn du meine Argumentation weiter verfolgst, siehst du aber auch, das ich die höheren Lebenshaltungskosten angeführt habe, plus die höhere Mehrwertsteuer! Dadurch der hohe Preis! Aber es wird keiner schief angesehen, weil er sein mitgebrachtes Essen verzehrt!
Gruß Jürgen


----------



## xonnel (13. Juli 2012)

*AW: Makrelenangeln vor Büsum*

Weiss jemand zufällig, wie es derzeit mir Makrelen aussieht ?
Wir wollen Sonntag mit der Blauort raus - Wetter sieht ja gerade so eben noch erträglich aus.

Ich hab hier was von 4h Fahrt bis Helgoland gelesen, ist das derzeit Standard ? Muss dazu sagen, dass ich bislang nur einmal (2011) mit der KehrheimII rausgefahren bin und da sind wir höchstens 1,5 h gefahren, bevor die Angelei losging und der Durchschnitt lag sicherlich bei 80 Stück pro Angler.


----------



## Bjoern_Dx (14. Juli 2012)

*AW: Makrelenangeln vor Büsum*



MortyHH schrieb:


> Ich weiß ehrlich gesagt nicht, worüber ihr euch aufregt. Es ist doch auf keinem Kutter erlaubt, essen selbst mitzubringen.
> 
> Ob der Käptain es duldet ist eine andere Sache!



Aber Hallo! Dann buch mal die Möwe aus Bensersiel. Da gibt es zu Beginn der Fahrt eine Ansage, dass mitgebrachte Speisen und Getränke selbstverständlich verzehrt werden dürfen. Es gibt auch gar kein Essen an Bord zu kaufen, da wird noch richtig ehrlich geangelt und keine Kaffeefahrt gemacht.  Ansagen welche Fangtiefe, fängige Köder und Hakengröße usw. sind immer dabei. Auch da fängt man nicht immer, aber ich geh auf keinen anderen "Makrelenkutter" mehr.

Trotzdem, und gerade deswegen, kaufe ich jedes Bier und auch mal ein Paternoster an Bord. Meine Stullen und ne Flasche Wasser hab ich mit, mehr nicht. 

Und der Fahrpreis ist auch nicht über dem Durchschnitt. 

Gruß
Björn


----------



## elbetaler (15. Juli 2012)

*AW: Makrelenangeln vor Büsum*

Ich möchte mal wieder seit langer Zeit auf das eigentliche Thema hier eingehen, nämlich wie es mit dem Makrelenangeln vor Büsum aussieht!?

Kurze Antwort: sehr bescheiden.
Wir waren gestern (14.7.) zu sechst auf der MS-Blauort, hatten einen Superplatz (auf dem Heck, mit viel Platz und Übersicht).
Es ging bis in Sichtweite von Helgoland, bevor wir den ersten Stopp einlegten. Und dort blieben wir auch, mal links, mal rechts, mal dichter ran. Überall gleich schlecht, sehr wenige Kontakte zur fischigen Gemeinde. Es wurden nach Schätzungen ca. 30 Makrelen insgesamt gefangen. 
Ich konnte EINE Makrele, zwei Babydorsche und einen kapitalen Fussabtreter "verhaften".
Ja, der ganze Tag war reine Zeitverschwendung. Wir schwelgten in Erinnerungen an unsere Tour mit der MS-Kehrheim im letzten Jahr, auch im Juli und bei ähnlichen Wetterbedingungen. Aber was wurde da gefangen!!! Der Schnitt waren 120 Stück, zugegeben einige "Verrückte" schafften um 200 Stück!!! 
Der Kapitän kann keinen Fisch zum Boot zaubern. Trotzdem gibt es Unterschiede. Der eine lässt seinen Kaffee kalt werden, weil er hochkonzentriert die Instrumente beobachtet und mit dem Fernglas nach allen möglichen Fischanzeigen (Möven, andere Schiffe....) Ausschau hält. Und da gibt es den anderen, der zwar betont, alles getan zu haben - jedoch teilweise sogar mit dem Rücken zur Fahrtrichtung die B...-Zeitung studiert. 
Vielleicht ist das ja auch dermaßen langweilig, jeden Tag 45 Mann ins Nichts rauszufahren. Und das, obwohl man vorher schon weiß, dass das wieder ein´Schuss in den Ofen wird!
So viel Wasser, und kaum Fische. Das ist schon traurig.


Petri und Tschüss.


----------



## MINIBUBI (15. Juli 2012)

*AW: Makrelenangeln vor Büsum*

Moin Moin
Also wenn mann Alkoholische Getränke nicht mit auf Schiff nehmen darf
ist das OK.Aber Speisen und andere Getränke?
Es gibt viele Gründe warum mann nur seine eigenen Lebensmittel essen will und darf.
Auf einen Kutter wo das mitgebrachte essen nicht verzehrt werden darf
ist nicht zu empfehlen.
Wir von mir auch nicht betreten.
Ich gehe doch nicht auf ein Kutter wo ich viel Geld bezahlen muß um dann noch den Tag vermiesen zulassen in dem ich Speisen und getränke zumir zunehmen die mir zu wieder sind.
Es ist dann ja auch kein wunder wenn es immer wieder "Ausfalltage" gibt.Bevormundung ist das.
Wir sind erwachsene Menschen die sollten schon selber entscheiden was mann wo isst.
Norbert


----------



## thomas19 (15. Juli 2012)

*AW: Makrelenangeln vor Büsum*

Moin,
ich bin vor ein paar Jahren zusammen mit einem Hamburger Kumpel einmal im Jahr von Büsum aus zum Makrelenangeln gefahren.
Das letzte Mal im Jahr 2010. 2009 hatten wir richtig gut gefangen.
Da kreisten ca. 70 Möwen über dem Makrelenschwarm, es war Anfang Juli, also noch vor dem 15. Juli. Das Jahr darauf lief es bei weitem nicht so gut. Man hat in der Deutschen Bucht nunmal nicht jeden Tag die günstige Situation, dass die Makrelenschwärme mit dem Fernglas auszumachen sind. Will man Schwärme orten, die bereits von den Schleppnetzfischern dezimiert wurden, so braucht man wahrscheinlich spez. Echolote,die auch Fische ohne Schwimmblase sicher orten können. Vielleicht können das die 800 kHz Echolote . Ich glaube in Rute u. Rolle hab ich darüber mal gelesen, die Dinger hießen dort DSI-Echolote, glaub ich u. es wurde dort beschrieben, dass man damit sogar versunkene Äste orten kann.
Und wenn mal garnichts an den Haken gehen will, könnte man vielleicht zu dem Bagger fahren, der ca. 3 sm östlich von Helgoland liegt u. auf Kabeljau angeln.
So genug gesabbelt
thomas19|wavey:


----------



## elbetaler (16. Juli 2012)

*AW: Makrelenangeln vor Büsum*

Was ist los mit Euch? Sind hier alle nur noch am polemisieren/sprich labern?
Wo bleiben denn Eure Berichte (*@shimano01*....etc.?) ?

Ich habe jedenfalls einen verfasst, scheint aber niemanden zu interessieren. Da kann man das auch gleich lassen. Ihr müsst auch mal was schreiben, wenn es so richtig mies war! 
Das Anglerleben ist nicht immer eitel Sonnenschein, da gehören auch die vielen Misserfolge dazu!

Petri und Tschüss.


----------



## yukonjack (16. Juli 2012)

*AW: Makrelenangeln vor Büsum*

hier noch ein bericht. is zwar vom letzten jahr, kann man wohl für dieses jahr übernehmen. 3 ausfahrten, 2x mit der blauort und einmal mit der kehrheim 2. jede tour inlcl. anfahrt und kutterkosten mit verpflegung ca. 100,-€. ausbeute 1mal 3makrelen(gute heringsgröße), 2mal schneider. auch die anderen angler waren nicht erfolgreicher. ---da kann man sehr einfach ausrechnen was mir son makrelchen gekostet hat.
die preise für brötchen/suppe sind wohl o.k. auch für 2-3 bier sollte es reichen. wer mehr will und sich besaufen will soll auch dafür bezahlen.
45,-€ für die ausfahrt is aber eine frechheit, da fehlt einfach der wettbewerb.
zur erinnerung: so um 1970 hat die ausfahrt 10,-DM gekostet, man konnte sich mit zollfreier ware(auch schmuggeln war erlaubt) eindecken und zur freude aller gabs auch noch fisch fisch fisch und nochmal fisch.
tja, die zeiten sind vorbei............


----------



## maki1980 (16. Juli 2012)

*AW: Makrelenangeln vor Büsum*



yukonjack schrieb:


> hier noch ein bericht. is zwar vom letzten jahr, kann man wohl für dieses jahr übernehmen. 3 ausfahrten, 2x mit der blauort und einmal mit der kehrheim 2. jede tour inlcl. anfahrt und kutterkosten mit verpflegung ca. 100,-€. ausbeute 1mal 3makrelen(gute heringsgröße), 2mal schneider. auch die anderen angler waren nicht erfolgreicher. ---da kann man sehr einfach ausrechnen was mir son makrelchen gekostet hat.
> die preise für brötchen/suppe sind wohl o.k. auch für 2-3 bier sollte es reichen. wer mehr will und sich besaufen will soll auch dafür bezahlen.
> 45,-€ für die ausfahrt is aber eine frechheit, da fehlt einfach der wettbewerb.
> zur erinnerung: so um 1970 hat die ausfahrt 10,-DM gekostet, man konnte sich mit zollfreier ware(auch schmuggeln war erlaubt) eindecken und zur freude aller gabs auch noch fisch fisch fisch und nochmal fisch.
> tja, die zeiten sind vorbei............


 

Ich glaube, dass 1970 so ziemlich alles "anders" war :q


----------



## Striker2111 (16. Juli 2012)

*AW: Makrelenangeln vor Büsum*

Moin Leute!

Wie sind denn aktuell die Fänge??? Ich Spiele mit dem Gedanken auch eine Ausfahrt in naher Zukunft zu Buchen, aber das Wetter ist ja leider nicht so prall!!!

LG Striker


----------



## Hamburgspook (16. Juli 2012)

*AW: Makrelenangeln vor Büsum*



MINIBUBI schrieb:


> Moin Moin
> Also wenn mann Alkoholische Getränke nicht mit auf Schiff nehmen darf
> ist das OK.Aber Speisen und andere Getränke?
> Es gibt viele Gründe warum mann nur seine eigenen Lebensmittel essen will und darf.
> ...



@MINIBUBI
@angelnrolfmann und AAlfänger

Ich glaube Ihr wollt einfach nicht verstehen worum es geht.
Kurz zu den Dänemark Preisen.
Lebenshaltungskosten sind natürlich höher, ist wohl mittlerweile jedem bekannt. Aber nur 1/4 laut statistischem Bundesamt.  Kuttertour bei uns nach MwSt Erhöhung, gestern auf der Silverland auf Fehmarn 35,- €.
Macht bei 1/4 höheren Preisen 46,66 €. Da heißt  eine Kuttertour ist in Dänemark dopplet so teuer wie hier. Und da ist es auch egal ob Essen und Getränke mitgebracht werden können oder nicht. Hier sind diese Sache mit ins Geschäft einkalkuliert und für die Kutter Überlebensnotwendig. Ich möchte mal sehen was hier geschrieben würde wenn man alles mitbringen könnte, die Tour aber 95 € kosten würde. Das Kuttersterben zeigt es ja. Und das Verhalten trotzdem einfach Essen mitzunehmen zeigt mir eher das untolerante Verhalten von Anglern. Entweder ich akzeptiere die Bedingungen auf einem Schiff oder nicht, da hat nun mal der Kapitän das sagen. Bin ich dafür zu geizig oder passen mir die Bedingungen nicht, muss ich mir halt eine anderes Hobby suchen. Und der Spruch wir sind erwachsene Menschen wir sollten wohl selber entscheiden was man wo isst, ist für mich der Gipfel an untolerant sein. Nein kann man nicht, es gibt halt Regeln und Gesetze an die man sich halten muss. Oder gehst Du mit nem halben Liter Bier in die Kneipe, weil die Flache im Getränkemarkt ja günstiger war, kannst dem Wirt dann 20 Cent für die Atmosphäre auf den Thresen legen, bin gespannt was der sagen würde. Und wenn weiter so um jeden Cent gefeilscht wird, gibt es bald keine Kuttertouren mehr in Deutschland.


----------



## Macker (16. Juli 2012)

*AW: Makrelenangeln vor Büsum*

Moin Ich werde am 20.07 Fahren das 5te mal in dieser Saiaon .
3mal sind wir raus gekommen und hätten mehr Fisch Fangen können wie Mann braucht aber sehr viele Kleine.
Einmal war scheixx wetter also nix mit raus.
http://www.kutterboard.de/showthread.php/5294-Makrelen-Satt-auf-der-MS-Blauort  Soviel zu den Fängen im letzten Jahr.
Sa war auch die Größe wie ende der 70er.
Dieses Jahr sind die Großen dünn gesät bis jetzt aber das kann sich auch täglich ändern.
Zu den Fahrzeiten Ich war in Büsum schon zwischen 14 und 20 Uhr im Hafen wenn die Makrelen dicht standen war eben auch zeitig schluss.
Allerdings gab es auch da immer "Angler" die meckerten weil 150 Stk echt zuwenig sind.
Die leidige Debatte ums Essen kann Ich nicht Nachvollziehen wenn jemand auf eine Diät angewiesen ist und es auch sagt ist es kein Problem.
Da ich aber oft auf der MS Blauort von Büsum oder Laboe Unterwegs bin habe ich auch schon genug erlebt was da so mitgebracht wird.
Da wird nicht von der Flasche Wasser geredet sondern von Partyfässern oder die ganz armen müssen sich ihren Chivers von zuhaus mitbringen.
Wer aus zb Religösen gründen die Frikadelle ablehnt kann aber auch ein Putenschnitzel bekommen.
Die Küche auf der Nordsee is natürlich eingeschränkt da zum einen der Seegang und zum anderen die Zeit anders ist als auf der ostsee.
Aber Eintopf Frikadelle Würstchen  Schweineschnitzel und Putenschnitzel gibt es immer.
Aber das Fahrgeld von 45€ wird auch dringend gebraucht.
Es sollte sich mal jeder Überlegen warum hat es denn die Kehrheim II Erwischt.
Die hatten im letzten Sommer auf der Nordsee sicher mehr verdient als die Ostseekutter aber um über die Ostseesaison zukommen hat es doch nicht gereicht.
Die Zeiten wo das große Geld mit so einem Kutter gemacht worden sind waren mal.
Der Unterhalt für so ein Schiff ist nicht ohne und ein Nautiker wird auch nicht für dünnes fahren.
Instandhaltung des Schiffes und der Ausrüstung is auch nicht so.
Die Betriebsstoffe sind sicher günstiger als an der Tanke um die Ecke.
Aber wenn es gegen die Tide geht sind das auch einige Lieter die Std.
Sicher wird jetzt kommen aber Egbert fährt ja auch das große Auto.
Dafür arbeitet er aber auch in den Schönen Monazten an den Wochenenden oder an den Urlaubsbrückentagen also dann wenn die Fahrgäste zeit haben.
Es ist sicher nicht Falsch wenn ein Kapitän der Selbstständig ist ähnlich verdient wie ein Kapitän in der Handelsschifffahrt.
Dank der neuen Richtlinen sind die Zeiten der Fischereipatente ja vorbei.
Sprich auf jedem Kutter arbeiten Hoch Qualifizierte Nautiker und die machen ihre scheine nicht um mit 1000€ nach hause zu gehen.
Somit ist der Bordverzehr Überlebenswichtig für alle Hochseeangelschiffe ansonsten wird der Fahrpreis wohl bald bei 70-80 € liegen müssen.
Is aber auch kein Problem wird ja in DK auch genommen und Gezahlt.
Bevor jetzt einer sagt die Verdienen auch mehr da kostet es auch mehr als 70-80€.
Das da mehr gefangen wird Intresiert ja niemanden da ja jeder eh nur das mitnimmt was er sofort Verwerten kann.

Gruß Jörg


----------



## maki1980 (16. Juli 2012)

*AW: Makrelenangeln vor Büsum*

So Männers,

der 20. rückt näher. Laut Wetteraussicht ne ordentliche 4 aus West.
Mal schauen was die Nordsee an Wellen raushaut!?!

Gruß
Daniel


----------



## maki1980 (16. Juli 2012)

*AW: Makrelenangeln vor Büsum*

Gibt es eigentlich Fischkisten am Board?


----------



## carp2000 (16. Juli 2012)

*AW: Makrelenangeln vor Büsum*

Auf der Blauort ja. Werden irgendwann verteilt, wenn ich mich richtig erinnere kosten sie 1 oder 2 €. Musst aber aufpassen, da es nicht genügend für alle gibt.

Gruß,

Thomas


----------



## angelnrolfman (16. Juli 2012)

*AW: Makrelenangeln vor Büsum*



Hamburgspook schrieb:


> @MINIBUBI
> @angelnrolfmann und AAlfänger
> 
> Ich glaube Ihr wollt einfach nicht verstehen worum es geht.
> ...


 
wie schonmal gesagt, es ist wohl keine Kneipe oder Gaststätte o.ä........ es sind immer noch ein Angelkutter, oder? ( mit Bier in die Kneipe o.ä., ist wohl kein Vergleich) Wenn es dort solche Regeln gibt, dann evtl. auf der homepage veröffentlichen.  (Macht in meinen Augen Sinn) ......Dann kann man in Vorfeld entscheiden, ob man da mitfährt....... ein Schild auf dem Schiff lässt "Neulinge" an Bord schonmal in die Falle tapsen.... (Mitgebrachtes darf nicht verzehrt werden, sondern man MUSS kaufen, wenn man hungrig ist).
*Nicht mit dem Gesetzt o.ä. anfangen, da war hier nicht die Rede von, hier geht es um selbst (vom Kapitän) ernannte Regeln.......*

(ganz ehrlich, es geht mir bestimmt nicht um irgend einen ersparten Cent, es ist mehr oder weniger die Art und Weise wie man "Erhöhungen" an die Kunden weiter gibt. 
Es ist aber gut, dass hier dieses Thema aufkam, wird einigen die Augen öffnen und bei ihrer Entscheidung helfen.... )

Aber jedem so wie es ihm gefällt....... aber auchmal die Argumente anderer Kollegen zulassen oder tolerieren


----------



## Striker2111 (16. Juli 2012)

*AW: Makrelenangeln vor Büsum*

Aktuelle Fänge???


----------



## nowortg (16. Juli 2012)

*AW: Makrelenangeln vor Büsum*

Hallo,
von den* €5,00* die Du mehr bezahlst bleiben dem Eigner* €0,44*. Der Rest ist Umsatzsteuer, die der Eigner an den Staat abführen muss. Die Regelung mit dem Verzehr ist schon seit vielen Jahren so. *Keine Neuerung!!!* Ich fahre seit 1974 mit verschiedenen Kuttern auf Ost- und Nordsee, und kenne dies auf Kuttern in Deutschland seit Ewigkeiten. Ich kann hier keine versteckte Preiserhöhung erkennen.

stets Petri Heil

nowortg


----------



## Meik B (16. Juli 2012)

*AW: Makrelenangeln vor Büsum*

Mahlzeit,

ich kann mich hier Macker nur anschliessen!
Der Preis für die Ausfahrt ist eigentlich recht fair sowie auch die Preise für´s Essen.

Wir waren am 02.07.12 draußen, ich habe 140 Stk. mitgenommen und wohl so an die 50 Stk. wieder schwimmen lassen.
Zu viert kamen wir auf über 400 Stk. zum Mitnehmen. Die waren zum Räuchern auch nicht zu klein. Stimmt jedoch schon dass sie letztes Jahr grösser waren, man sollte sich mal bei dem "Besetzer" beschweren. Eggi kann dafür aber nichts!
Egbert gibt sich immer große Mühe und ist ein verdammt guter Kaptain. Für´s Wetter kann er leider auch nichts, und wenn es stürmisch ist, sind die Schwärme nun einmal auseinander gerissen.
Unsere letzte Ausfahrt war jedoch eine tolle Tour und wir waren froh nicht mehr Fisch gefangen zu haben. Die Rückfahrt reichte gerade so zu schlachten, bis auf die Kiemen, die mussten wir zuhause entfernen.

Ich kann nicht sagen das dort zu wenig Fisch gefangen wird, nahezu jeder Wurf ein Treffer und "full-house" war keine Seltenheit.
Wir fahren am 25.07. noch einmal, da schon fast alle Makrelen weggräuchert (!) sind.
Und zum Mittag werde ich mir auch wieder ein Schnitzelbrötchen gönnen ...
Wer aktuelle Fänge wissen möchte kann auch gerne bei Eggi anrufen ... moment, ich mach das mal gleich ...
Also, derzeit ist Sturm und keine Ausfahrt möglich!
Doch Egbert sagte gerade das es bis zuletzt recht gut war. Rumspinnen kenne ich nicht von ihm.
Klar müssen die Fische sich jetzt nach dem Sturm erst wieder sammeln, doch wenn Fisch da ist, wir die Blauort diesen auch finden!

So, und heute Abend werde ich mal zum Aalangeln und stecke mein Ziel mal auf 35 Stk. muss doch machbar sein ....

In diesem Sinne

MfG Meik (Blauortverrückter)


----------



## tykem (16. Juli 2012)

*AW: Makrelenangeln vor Büsum*

Hallo,

ich war am 07.07. auf der Blauort und bin mit 82 Makrelen heimgefahren.
Von der Größe her war ich auch zufrieden. Klar das nicht alle so riesig sind wie die Atlantik Tiger in Real's Fischtheke. Waren mit 6 Mann am Heck und haben alle um die 80 Makrelen gefangen. Am Nachmittag blieben die guten Schwärme leider aus, aber dennoch waren alle zufrieden.

Preislich kann ich mit 45 EUR leben, da ich a) aufgrund der Fischmenge den Preis wieder "raus habe" und b) ists auch mein Hobby und dafür was zu investieren sollte man schon bereit sein. 

Das auf mitgebrachte Getränke & Essen verzichtet werden soll, sollte auch für jeden nachvollziehbar sein, die Kosten sinken nunmal auch auf der Blauort nicht. Und wenn jemand denkt, die verdienen sich ne goldene Nase, dem schlage ich vor mal darüber nach zu denken wieso die Kerheim II nicht mehr fährt  

Alle meine 5 Mitangler waren zufrieden und nächstes Jahr ist schon wieder festgebucht! Sollte es dann wieder etwas teurer werden....ich hab ja nun Zeit zu sparen  

Petri vom David


----------



## yukonjack (16. Juli 2012)

*AW: Makrelenangeln vor Büsum*

wo fährt die kehrheim 2 denn jetzt-oder ist die stillgelegt? ich fand es war eigentlich der bessere kutter von beiden.
ach, und anrufen und fragen wie´s denn läuft kann man vergessen. es wird immer die selbe standardantwort geben: die letzten tage liefs ganz gut. und das die kapitäne immer den fisch suchen halte ich für ein gerücht. die dümpeln nach 3-4 stunden ausfahrt die ganze zeit vor helgoland rum und verlassen das gebiet kaum. gut, den fisch herzaubern können die auch nicht aber ehrlich antworten könnten sie. es geht dann zum schluss immer noch mal zu einem wrack wo man noch tüchtig dorsch fangen soll!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! da möchte ich mal tauchen. pilker und bleie müssen dort tonnenweise rumliegen. ich spreche hier nicht von einem oder 2jahren erfahrung sondern von mindestens 15 jahren mit ca. 20 ausfahrten. 
sternstunden mit 20 und mehr makrelen gibt es sicherlich - sind meiner meinung nach aber die ausnahme und ein angler der seine truhe voll hat kommt so schnell nicht wieder. ich selber habs einmal erlebt mit durchschnittlich 40 stk. pro angler. alle anderen ausfahrten waren die ergebnisse einstellig oder sogar schneider. 
aber schreibt bitte weiter von euren fangerfolgen oder auch nichterfolgen. ich werde mir in diesem jahr den "angelspass" ersparen und das ersparte geld zum fischhändler meines vertrauens bringen und gegen makrelen eintauschen.

frage hat sich erledigt. habe gerade folgendes gelesen:


Achtung, wichtige Information
Laboe 29.11.2011
Liebe Angelfreunde der Kehrheim II,
leider muss ich Euch mitteilen, dass ich die MS KEHRHEIM II verkauft habe. 
Ich bedanke mich bei allen treuen Anglerinnen und Anglern, die mich seit 2007 und vom ersten Tag an begleitet haben. 
Ich wünsche Euch für die Zukunft alles Gute. 
Am 11. Dezember 2011 wird die MS Kehrheim II von Kapitän Bernhard Mielitz übernommen. Das Schiff wird den Namen MS RÜGENLAND erhalten und seinen neuen Heimathafen in Sassnitz auf der Insel Rügen bekommen.
Ich wünsche Kapitän Bernhard stets eine Handbreit Wasser unterm Kiel.
Euer Kapitän Gerrit Vöge 

Sassnitz 12.12.2011
Wir freuen uns alle Angler von MS KERHHEIM II auch in Saßnitz an Board zu begrüßen.

Herzlich willkommen,
Kapitän Bernhard Mielitz


----------



## Meik B (16. Juli 2012)

*AW: Makrelenangeln vor Büsum*

@yukonjack

Angelst Du denn grundsätzlich nur mit einem Haken wenn es auf Makrele geht?!
Im letzten Jahr hatten wir auch einwenig Pech mit dem Wetter, die Fahrt wurde abgebrochen. Doch auch da hatten wir zu zweit an die 80 Stk. Und, es gab noch einen Gutschein oben drauf! Das empfinde ich auch nicht als selbst verständlich.

Rede die Blauort ruhig schlecht, ich werde weiter dort fahren!
Am 26. werde ich wieder berichten ...

Ps. Die Kehrheim fährt jetzt im Osten, ich glaube von Sassnitz aus ...

MfG Meik


----------



## yukonjack (16. Juli 2012)

*AW: Makrelenangeln vor Büsum*



Meik B schrieb:


> @yukonjack
> 
> Angelst Du denn grundsätzlich nur mit einem Haken wenn es auf Makrele geht?!
> Im letzten Jahr hatten wir auch einwenig Pech mit dem Wetter, die Fahrt wurde abgebrochen. Doch auch da hatten wir zu zweit an die 80 Stk. Und, es gab noch einen Gutschein oben drauf! Das empfinde ich auch nicht als selbst verständlich.
> ...


hallo, ich rede die blauort doch nicht schlecht, mir hat kehrheim nur besser gefallen. das ist alles und was die haken angeht, ich denke 4 sollten ausreichen.


----------



## elbetaler (16. Juli 2012)

*AW: Makrelenangeln vor Büsum*



Striker2111 schrieb:


> Aktuelle Fänge???


 

Wenn Du die Kraft hast, blättere doch mal etwas zurück und lies Dir meinen *Fangbericht* vom letzten Samstag durch!
Ja, ja - morgen wird alles besser! Vor allem genau an dem Tag, wo man selbst vor hat zu fahren.
Seit Wochen posten die Profis vom Norddeich durchwachsene Fänge. Vor allem auffällig ist die mangelnde Grösse der Fische. Ich selbst kann bei einer!!! gefangenen Makrele keine epochalen Tipps oder Tendenzen ableiten.
Sei also trotzdem gewarnt. Entweder so oder sooooooo!
Wünsche Dir auf jeden Fall besseren Erfolg, als wir ihn hatten!

Petri und Tschüss.

Von wegen, die letzten Tage waren gut! Ganz grosses Kino, einmal mehr bestätigt sich die genetische Abstammung mancher von einem gewissen Herren Münchhausen!


----------



## tykem (17. Juli 2012)

*AW: Makrelenangeln vor Büsum*

@ elbetaler, ich kann nur für die Fänge von unserer Tour sprechen, wenn es bei Dir so bescheiden war, will ich Dich garnicht anzweifeln und gewiss nicht über Deine Erbfolge in baronessen Geschlechtern philosophieren  

Ob Dich das überzeugt sei dahin gestellt, ich habe es jedoch nicht vor hier jemandem etwas vorzumachen und wäre mit Sicherheit auch enttäuschter wenn ich ne Schneidertour hinter mir hätte.....hatte ich aber nicht.


----------



## Reppi (17. Juli 2012)

*AW: Makrelenangeln vor Büsum*

Da fängt man ja von Land jetzt mehr...


----------



## Meik B (17. Juli 2012)

*AW: Makrelenangeln vor Büsum*

Hallo,
ich kann die Aussage von tykem nur bestätigen.​ 
Hier mal ein paar Foto´s vom 02.07.2012, wir schlachten da gerade keine Kanickel ... :vik:
Das eine Foto zeigt die Durchschnittsgröße der Fische, obwohl unter den 324 Stk. die wir zu dritt (jedoch ein fast total Ausfall dabei, es musste ja angefüttert werden)  mitgenommen hatten, (an die 100 zurück gesetzt!) bestimmt auch 100 Große waren.
Und "Fullhouse´s" waren auch immer dabei, wie man sieht, auch mal ´ne Große .
Wie gesagt, 4 Angler (ein Seekrankheitsbedingter Ausfall!!) über 400 Stk. zum Einsacken ...
Ps.
Man achte auf die Möwen, denn auf dem ganzen Kutter wurde gut gefangen und geschlachtet ...

Wie gesagt, es ist immer Zeit und Wetter abhängig. Wir fahren jedes Jahr ab Ende Juni bis Anfang August und hatten unsere Fänge. Ich persönlich kann mir einen Schneider nicht vorstellen|kopfkrat, doch auch das kann selbst verständlich wohl auch mal irgendwann vorkommen.|uhoh:

Ich finde es sehr schade, dass Leute die mal schlechte Erfarungen gemacht haben anderen Menschen den Spaß im Vorfeld verderben wollen. Jeder hat wohl schon eimal nen negativen Tag erwischt, doch deshalb muss ich nicht gleich so drauf los hauen. Es ist auch verwunderlich, dass eher nur negative Erfahrung gepostet wird. Und wenn mal positiv, dann wird nicht gelaubt oder zerredet. Echt schade ...

Als ich das letzte mal (10 Jahre her) am Forellenpxff war hatte ich auch nen Schneider, obwohl da einigen Leute ihre Eimer voll hatten. Jetzt zu sagen "der See taugt nichts" wäre wohl fehl am Platz. 

Meine Empfehlung zum Makrelenangeln ist ein Vorfach mit pinken Shrimps bzw. pinken Fischköpfen. Die Vorfächer waren mit Abstand am fängisten.

MfG Meik_
der weiterhin mit der Blauort (einziger Kutter in Büsum) auf Makrelenjagt fährt._


----------



## Reppi (17. Juli 2012)

*AW: Makrelenangeln vor Büsum*

Ist echt genial hier...
Da wird über den Fahrpreis geschwafelt und ob ich nen 4 Gänge Menü, oder Butterbrot mitnehmen darf und an der Mole gibt es ( oder gab es) die letzten beiden Wochen alles umsonst:q:q
Gruß
Uwe


----------



## Macker (17. Juli 2012)

*AW: Makrelenangeln vor Büsum*

@Reppi Da dir das Schwafeln ja nicht entgangen ist.
Wird dir sicher aufgefallen sein das wir im Unterforum Boots und Kutterangeln schwafeln.
Mache doch was auf wie Makrelen in der Brandung oder mein Leben am Eidersperrwerk.

Gruß Jörg


----------



## Reppi (17. Juli 2012)

*AW: Makrelenangeln vor Büsum*

@Macker
Das ist der Ton, den ich hier so mag #6
Muss mich aber entschuldigen; habe die "" beim schwafeln vergessen !
Und nu weiter mit der Grundsatzdiskussion; ob nen Schiff nen Restaurant ist und dafür 45,00 Eintritt zu teuer sind. |uhoh:|uhoh:
Wird Zeit das das Wetter besser wird und wir wieder zum Angeln an die frische Luft können............


----------



## sandre (17. Juli 2012)

*AW: Makrelenangeln vor Büsum*



Macker schrieb:


> @Reppi Da dir das Schwafeln ja nicht entgangen ist.
> Wird dir sicher aufgefallen sein das wir im Unterforum Boots und Kutterangeln schwafeln.
> Mache doch was auf wie Makrelen in der Brandung oder* mein Leben am Eidersperrwerk.
> *
> Gruß Jörg



Ich hau mich wech, dat gefällt mir..........|jump:     Gruß Ron


----------



## Hamburgspook (17. Juli 2012)

*AW: Makrelenangeln vor Büsum*

Ich hab das Gefühl hier schreiben Geschäftsleute aber keine Angler. Wenn ich schon lese ob sich die Fahrt rentiert hat könnte ich kotzen. Da brauche ich gar keine Wellenhöhe von 2 Meter vor Helgoland.

Ich fahre mit dem Kutter raus weil ich mein Hobby liebe, eine Spannung die in einem ist, kommt der Biss oder nicht, frische  Seeluft, ein Klönschnack unter Gleichgesinnten, ein frisches Pils um 7 Uhr morgens, ein kleines Gefühl von Freiheit, entspannen von einem ziemlich anstrengenden Alltag usw. usw. Und wenn ich dann was Fange freue ich mich, ist es nicht der Fall, unterstelle ich anderen aber auch nicht gleich eine böse Absicht mich nicht zum Fisch gebracht haben. Warum sollte das jemand machen ? 4 Stunden bis Helgoland Sprit vergeuden...das ginge bestimmt einfacher.

Wenn ich für die Kohle, die ich in Ausrüstung, Boot und Kuttertouren gesteckt habe Fisch gekauft hätte, wäre ich wahrscheinlich schon an einer Proteinvergiftung gestorben. 
Aber so ist das halt, muss ja jeder selber Wissen. Dann fangt mal  weiter tonnenweise Makrelen, damit sich die Fahrt auch rentiert.#6


----------



## Reppi (17. Juli 2012)

*AW: Makrelenangeln vor Büsum*



Hamburgspook schrieb:


> Ich hab das Gefühl hier schreiben Geschäftsleute aber keine Angler. Wenn ich schon lese ob sich die Fahrt rentiert hat könnte ich kotzen. Da brauche ich gar keine Wellenhöhe von 2 Meter vor Helgoland.
> 
> Ich fahre mit dem Kutter raus weil ich mein Hobby liebe, eine Spannung die in einem ist, kommt der Biss oder nicht, frische  Seeluft, ein Klönschnack unter Gleichgesinnten, ein frisches Pils um 7 Uhr morgens, ein kleines Gefühl von Freiheit, entspannen von einem ziemlich anstrengenden Alltag usw. usw. Und wenn ich dann was Fange freue ich mich, ist es nicht der Fall, unterstelle ich anderen aber auch nicht gleich eine böse Absicht mich nicht zum Fisch gebracht haben. Warum sollte das jemand machen ? 4 Stunden bis Helgoland Sprit vergeuden...das ginge bestimmt einfacher.
> 
> ...



|good:|good:

Die rechnen bestimmt auch schon vorher, was so eine Fahrt mit dem Auto nach Büsum ans EIDERSPERRWERK kostet..|kopfkrat


----------



## yukonjack (17. Juli 2012)

*AW: Makrelenangeln vor Büsum*



Hamburgspook schrieb:


> Ich hab das Gefühl hier schreiben Geschäftsleute aber keine Angler. Wenn ich schon lese ob sich die Fahrt rentiert hat könnte ich kotzen. Da brauche ich gar keine Wellenhöhe von 2 Meter vor Helgoland.
> 
> Ich fahre mit dem Kutter raus weil ich mein Hobby liebe, eine Spannung die in einem ist, kommt der Biss oder nicht, frische Seeluft, ein Klönschnack unter Gleichgesinnten, ein frisches Pils um 7 Uhr morgens, ein kleines Gefühl von Freiheit, entspannen von einem ziemlich anstrengenden Alltag usw. usw. Und wenn ich dann was Fange freue ich mich, ist es nicht der Fall, unterstelle ich anderen aber auch nicht gleich eine böse Absicht mich nicht zum Fisch gebracht haben. Warum sollte das jemand machen ? 4 Stunden bis Helgoland Sprit vergeuden...das ginge bestimmt einfacher.
> 
> ...


 hallo, du hast ja recht mit deinen ausführungen(bis auf das bier morgens um 7:00), aber von rentieren kann man doch schon lange nicht mehr sprechen. ich denke das wollen die angler auch gar nicht.ab und zu mal nen par fische und gut isses, oder.


----------



## Gemüsetaxi (17. Juli 2012)

*AW: Makrelenangeln vor Büsum*

War jemand die letzten Tage mal los und fahren die Kutter überhaupt raus ? Wind ist ja nicht so prall . Wollte nächste Woche mal los und über Info's wäre ich glücklich . |wavey:


----------



## elbetaler (17. Juli 2012)

*AW: Makrelenangeln vor Büsum*

Viele Dinge, die hier genannt wurden, haben ihre Berechtigung.
Ich wollte nur nochmal klarstellen, dass ich jedem seinen Fisch gönne! Emotional ist man natürlich nach einem Misserfolg angefressen und wissenschaftlich ist es bewiesen: 
*Negative Ereignisse und Erfahrungen prägen sich ca. 10 mal schneller und nachhaltiger ein, als positive!*

Ich kenne einige, die regelmässig nach Norge fahren (können?) und über die Berichte vom heimischen Makrelenangeln sich nur ein müdes Lächeln abringen können. Mitleidig wird dann der Kopf geschüttelt, wenn ich erzähle, dass wir um 2.00Uhr zuhause losfahren nach Büsum, gegen 6Uhr dort sind, fast 7Stunden insgesamt nur am Fahren sind (An- und Rückfahrt zu den Fanggründen), um dann - wie bei mir - *EINE* Makrele zu fangen.!?
Klar, hab ich auch schon anders erlebt. Anschliessend mit Muskelkater vom Pumpen, ja sogar statt 5er nur mit 3er Paternoster geangelt! Und satt gefangen. 
So ist eben ANGELN. Dafür nehme ich gerne Strapazen auf mich. Denn irgendwann geht auch wieder ein Stern auf. 
Ich gehöre schon zur Fraktion der erfolgsorientierten Angler und bin kein Wurmbader. Da wird getüfftelt, gelesen, erkundigt, probiert und der nächste Tripp detailiert vorbereitet. Und da liegt schon irgendwo eine imaginäre Messlatte, ob man es auch in der Praxis umsetzen kann.
Aber wie isses denn? Auf dem Kutter hat man selbst NULL Ideen, was das Fanggebiet angeht. Da vertraut man voll und ganz dem Käptn, dass es wohl werde an diesem Tag. Also entweder - oder.
Wenn ich mit meinem Boot (nur Ostsee und Binnen) losmache, beeinflusse ich selbst, wie, wo, wann, mit was, mit wem ....ich angle ...oder sonstwas. Und selbst dann gibt es Misserfolge. Da lernt man nur dazu.

Petri und Tschüss.


----------



## maki1980 (19. Juli 2012)

*AW: Makrelenangeln vor Büsum*

Moin Männers,

will ja nun morgen mit zwei Freunden von Büsum los.
Laut Windfinder soll ne ordentliche 5 Wehen.
Da meine beiden Kumpels noch nie auf nem Kutter waren, mache ich mir ein wenig sorgen um die Beiden.
Ist ne 5 in der Nordsee noch zu vertreten?

Gruß
Daniel


----------



## Hybrid (19. Juli 2012)

*AW: Makrelenangeln vor Büsum*

NÖ.

Und schon gar nicht aus Westen kommend, tut mir leid, H.


----------



## offense80 (19. Juli 2012)

*AW: Makrelenangeln vor Büsum*

ich würde es sein lassen. Ne 5 auf der Nordsee kommt ner 7-8 auf der Ostsee gleich. Da wird das Angeln zur Nebensächlichkeit. Wahrscheinlich wirst du bei diesem Wind dann die " 3 K Regel "  kennenlernen.... Kotzen, Klammern, Kaum Fisch |supergri

Versucht es lieber an einem Tag mit weniger Wind. Wenn ihr ganz großes Pech habt, dreht der Kutter auf Hälfte der Tour um, weil es dann noch mehr auffrischt.


----------



## angelnrolfman (19. Juli 2012)

*AW: Makrelenangeln vor Büsum*



offense80 schrieb:


> ich würde es sein lassen. Ne 5 auf der Nordsee kommt ner 7-8 auf der Ostsee gleich. Da wird das Angeln zur Nebensächlichkeit. Wahrscheinlich wirst du bei diesem Wind dann die " 3 K Regel " kennenlernen.... Kotzen, Klammern, Kaum Fisch |supergri
> QUOTE]
> 
> #6#6#6


----------



## maki1980 (19. Juli 2012)

*AW: Makrelenangeln vor Büsum*

2,5 Meter Welle ist schon ordentlich
http://www.windfinder.com/forecast/helgoland


----------



## maki1980 (19. Juli 2012)

*AW: Makrelenangeln vor Büsum*

So, nach Rücksprache mit den Beiden "Jungfern" findet die Fahrt trotz allem Statt. Sollte es tatsächlich vor Ort Schlimm aussehen, suchen wir halt die nächste Kneipe und machen uns dort nen schönen Tag


----------



## Macker (19. Juli 2012)

*AW: Makrelenangeln vor Büsum*

Dann Sehen wir uns Morgen wir Stehen auf dem Heck.

Gruß Jörg


----------



## maki1980 (19. Juli 2012)

*AW: Makrelenangeln vor Büsum*

Moin Jörg,

mal schauen wo wir uns hinstellen.
Ich werde auf jeden Fall einen gelben Segelanzug anhaben.

Bis morgen

Daniel


----------



## maki1980 (19. Juli 2012)

*AW: Makrelenangeln vor Büsum*

Toll,

Tour gerade abgesagt 
Nun hat der eine doch Angst, dass er die ganze Zeit am Kot.. ist!


----------



## offense80 (19. Juli 2012)

*AW: Makrelenangeln vor Büsum*

2,50 Meter Welle hört sich im ersten Moment garnicht sooo schlimm an oder? Das haben wir bei der letzten "Fastfahrt" auch gedacht. Aber die Belehrung vom Kapitän war dann doch einleuchtend.....denn was kommt nach so einer Welle....richtig ein Wellental. Und dann kommt die nächste Welle. Die ist dann von der Höhe wesentlich höher, weil man ja erst aus dem Tal raus muß ( jaaa trotz Seegang hab ich auch mal aufgepaßt ) :q

Wir sind bei so einem Wetter nach knapp 2 Stunden Fahrt wieder umgedreht. AB Makrelentour 2012 :vik: einige erinnern sich bestimmt noch grins. 
Wartet lieber auf besseres Wetter mit weniger Wind. Es macht dann viel mehr Spaß, und was das wichtigste ist.....man kann ANGElN


----------



## Macker (19. Juli 2012)

*AW: Makrelenangeln vor Büsum*

Wenn das nix wird gibt es eben Lecker Frühstück und die Spezialitäten vom Fischhaus Möller.

Gruß Jörg


----------



## Sharky1 (19. Juli 2012)

*AW: Makrelenangeln vor Büsum*

Schau mal den Wetterbericht Küsten und Küstenwarnungen.
Da würde ich auch nicht rausfahren.


http://www.dwd.de/bvbw/appmanager/b...T_VIEW=false&WARNING_TYPE=12&LAND_CODE=COASTS


----------



## SpongebobX1983 (19. Juli 2012)

*AW: Makrelenangeln vor Büsum*

Hallo zusammen Leute,
Ich kann euch nur folgendes sagen , wir hatten am sonntag (15.07.2012)ne fahrt gebucht mit 7 mann auf der FK Möwe , die wurde wegen wind abgesagt. Dann hatten wir heute ne Fahrt gebucht auf der FK Albatros, wurde ebenfals abgesagt wegen schlechtem Wetter. Jetzt haben wir bei Tom Caspers Fischereibetrieb gebucht für Sonntag den 22.07.2012.
Bin ja mal echt gespannt ob der Kahn fährt und wenn er fährt wieviel man da rausholt. 
Nach erzählung des Teams der FK Möwe sowie FK Abatros und Tom Caspers waren die fänge in den letzten Wochen enorm. 
Aber ob man drauf bauen sollte weiss ich auch nicht genau. Die können ein auch was vom Pferd erzählen damit die Ihren Kutter voll bekommen , aber naja abwarten....


----------



## SpongebobX1983 (19. Juli 2012)

*AW: Makrelenangeln vor Büsum*

Axo , noch ne kleine frage. Ich weiss ich sollte sie eigentlich nicht hier stellen , aber da das Thema hier schonmal auf kam frag ich jetzt einfach mal. Wo genau war das wo man vom Festland auf Makrele gehen kann ???


----------



## xbsxrvxr (19. Juli 2012)

*AW: Makrelenangeln vor Büsum*

moin, meine tour von bensersiel fällt auch aus.
naja, wat soll´s-besser so als bei dem wetter versuchen zu "angeln"

lasst dat mal lieber sein...


----------



## SpongebobX1983 (19. Juli 2012)

*AW: Makrelenangeln vor Büsum*

Mit welchem kutter wolltest du denn raus ?


----------



## xbsxrvxr (19. Juli 2012)

*AW: Makrelenangeln vor Büsum*

moin, die kutter sind total geil!!!

als ich anfang juli auf baltrum war haben die kleinboote/schlauchboote mit 2-3 mann in 2h immer zwischen 200-500 gute makros gehabt, dazu aber auch viele kleine...
da ist fisch ohne ende...


----------



## xbsxrvxr (19. Juli 2012)

*AW: Makrelenangeln vor Büsum*

mit der möwe.
aber die anderen kutter sind auch gut-zum teil ja auch fischer, die nur im sommer angelfahrten anbieten-die verstehen ihr handwerk!


----------



## SpongebobX1983 (19. Juli 2012)

*AW: Makrelenangeln vor Büsum*

AXO, also is ja fisch reichlich da oder wie ???


----------



## yukonjack (19. Juli 2012)

*AW: Makrelenangeln vor Büsum*



maki1980 schrieb:


> Toll,
> 
> Tour gerade abgesagt
> Nun hat der eine doch Angst, dass er die ganze Zeit am Kot.. ist!


 
Jungs, seid froh dass ihr nicht fahrt oder gefahren seid.
Einige jahre zurück, wir von cuxhaven damals noch mit der jan cux raus zum makrelen angeln. Der kutter voll ausgebucht. Noch am anleger kam der käpt`n und warnte uns, das wird ne unruhige fahrt. Wer wolle könne noch von bord.--- Spinnt der oder hat der was anner murmel-doch nicht mit uns. Alle blieben. Nach ungefähr einer stunde ausfahrt kam über lautsprecher die durchsage die beiden vereinsvorsitzende( es waren 2 vereine aus dem ruhrgebiet mit an bord) sollten mal zu ihm auf die brücke kommen. Das wetter würde noch schlechter und er würde einen abbruch der fahrt vorschlagen. Das kam nun natürlich überhaupt nicht in frage. Wir sind die ganze nacht durchgefahren und haben ein recht zu angeln. Es sollte anders kommen. 
So, und dann zog der käpt´n sein program gnadenlos bis zum bitteren ende durch. An den fischgründen angekommen gings los. Nach dem dritten auswurf, ich hatte schon unzählige blaue flecken im hüftbereich und ne leichte platzwunde am rechten auge stellte ich das angeln ein. Hätte noch 2 arme und hände(zum festhalten und angeln) gebrauchen können. Was sich dann auf dem kutter abspielte…………., sternförmig von allen seiten war der weg zur bordtoilette mir erbrochenem gekenntzeichnet, irgendwann gabens dann die leute auf sich über bord oder auf der sowieso besetzten toilette zu übergeben. Wo sie gerade saßen, standen oder lagen wurde gekotzt was der magen nur hergab. Nur einer, der hatte sich mit seinem gürtel an der bordbar auf`n barhocker gesichert. Ich weis nun nicht genau welches organ für den brechreiz zuständig iss, er hat es aber erfolgreich mit bier und unmengen von diesen kleinen flaschen mit den roten verschlusskappen (leuchtfeuer?)außer gefecht gesetzt. Es gab auf dem ganzen kutter keine grössere stelle die nicht mit irgend einer braunen, gelben oder grünlichen, mit kleinen brocken angereicherten flüssigkeit bedeckt war. Es hat tage gedauert bis ich diesen süss/säuerlichen geruch aus der nase bekam. Ich und der angebundene an der bar hatten zwar alles drin behalten( ich schätze min. 80% der angler aber nicht), aber spaß hat die ganze sache nicht gemacht. An fisch kann ich mich nicht erinnern. Als wir dann am nachmittag (nach gefühlten 24 std.) im hafen zurück waren kam der c-schlauch zum einsatz. Eine grundreinigung war fällig und die besatzung hatte alle hände voll zu tun das boot zu reinigen.
alles in allem war`s aber ne schöne fahrt!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## elbetaler (19. Juli 2012)

*AW: Makrelenangeln vor Büsum*

@yukonjack! Ganz toller Bericht!

Du sagst, das liegt schon paar Jahre zurück. Ich meine, es wiederholt sich immer und immer wieder. So wie die Sonne auf- und untergeht. Immer und immer wieder - so lange, bis mal richtig was dabei passiert. Dann ist das Geschrei gross.
Ich kann es nur nachplappern, aber nach meinen Erkenntnissen dürfen die Kutter nur bis zu einer festgelegten Windstärke raus fahren. Bei einem 17m-Kutter in der Wismarbucht wurde vom Käptn eine Bft 6 als Grenze benannt. Fährt er bei einer 5 und es baut sich über den Tag stärker auf (z.B. 7-8) kann er nicht belangt werden. Dann ist eine sichere Fahrt abhängig von seinem seemännischen Geschick.
Setzt er sich jedoch trotz unzumutbarer Vorhersage (über 6) darüber hinweg und fährt raus, riskiert er sogar seine Konzession und ein empfindliches Bußgeld. 
Ich glaube, es ist vielen Anglern nicht bewusst, dass sie ihr Leben aufs Spiel setzen! Da wird sich anfänglich über die Kotzer amüsiert. Dann kommt noch ein Maschinenproblem dazu und plötzlich kann der Kahn nicht mehr manövrieren. 
*Und dann wird es garnicht mehr lustig! Da ist das Kotzen eine angenehme Begleiterscheinung, wo man merkt, dass man noch nicht abgesoffen ist.*
Selber leider so schon mitgemacht. Da rufen erwachsene Männer nach ihrer Mutter, die vorher alles besser wussten. Keiner durfte dann mehr an Deck bleiben, bis wir zurück im Hafen waren. Übrigens sind wir abgeschleppt worden. Bei vielen fehlte entweder irgendwas von der Ausrüstung oder war zumindest beschädigt. Beim ersten Stopp hatte ich einen schönen Dorsch gefangen. Der war samt Kühlbox über Bord gegangen, einfach weg.
Bringt es das ein? Wer zwingt uns zu diesen Fehlentscheidungen und wie geil muss man sein, alles um sich herum auszublenden?

Petri und Tschüss.


----------



## Balticcruiser (20. Juli 2012)

*AW: Makrelenangeln vor Büsum*

yukonjack: Heeeeerlich!:q

Genau dasselbe vor Jahren auf der *MS Möwe* von Hooksiel aus. An Bord gingen bärenstarke Männer, denen die Nordsee nichts anhaben kann und die schon beim 12er gefischt haben. Nach 2 Std. betraten dieselben die Erde als kleine grüne Männchen, die verlernt haben, wie man ohne K*tzen aufrecht geradeaus läuft. Ich könnt mich beömmeln: ein Dejavue:vik:
Als Stammgast auf der *FK Möwe* kenn' ich das so: abends anrufen und Käptn' Heinz sagt OK oder abgesagt. Sollte der Seegang im Grenzbereich liegen und man hat die Nachmittagsfahrt gebucht, ruft Heinzi rechtzeitig vormittags an, wenn die Tour angesagt ist. Da gibts kein: OK, wenn ihr wollt fahr ich auch bei 8 Bft. und 4 Meter Welle. Die Sicherheit und die Zufriedenheit der Angler stehen bei Heinz Steffens und seiner Crew an erster Stelle. Dann gibts auch keinen Ärger!

Auf den letzten Tripps mit der *FK Möwe* gab's reichlich Makrelen. Noch viele kleine, aber man konnte in Kilos zählen und nicht in Stück. Und als es zum Saisonbeginn nicht so recht klappte fuhr Heinz die Wracks an und jeder hatte seine Dorsche. TOP-Service der Crew.

Am Mittwoch nachmittags (25.7.) und am Sonntag morgens (5.8.) bin ich wieder auf der "Möwe". Würde mich freuen, mit 'nem Boardie zu quatschen, falls einer mitfährt #h. Erkennungszeichen: Inliner-Rute und PENN-Cap.

Ach ja: Die Windstärke allein ist nicht so ausschlaggebend. Wenn ein 5er aus West weht und es ist auflaufendes Wasser gibts ne schöne lange Dünung mit 'ner Wellenperiode von 5-6 Sekunden. Ist ablaufendes Wasser kommt Strom gegen Wind und es bildet sich 'ne kurze unangenehme Hacksee. Nur 'ne Info als langjähriger Segler .

So, Petri Heil und gute Nacht vom 

Balticcuiser....................


----------



## xbsxrvxr (20. Juli 2012)

*AW: Makrelenangeln vor Büsum*

moin, dat fetzt ja-ich(wir) sind auch für den 05.08. angemeldet#h

wenn ich frei bekomme sind mein kumpel und ich am 27.07. auch schon da.

toller kutter!


----------



## Balticcruiser (20. Juli 2012)

*AW: Makrelenangeln vor Büsum*

Moin observer,

Jo, die "Möwe" ist 'n geiler Kutter. Vor allem durch die super Crew.

Wie es aussieht (Windfinder) könnte es am Mittwoch bestes Angelwetter werden. Ich parke direkt vorm Kutter. Quatscht mich einfach an (schwarzes PENN-Cap).

Vielleicht bis Mittwoch nachmittag, würde mich freuen #h .

Balticcruiser..............


----------



## Meik B (20. Juli 2012)

*AW: Makrelenangeln vor Büsum*

Moin,

also die Bauort ist heute raus gekommen, muss jedoch unter Schutz laufen.
Bin ja mal gespannt was das wird ...
Doch am 25.07. soll ja Bombenwetter sein :vik:
*Windstärke* Wetter helgoland 








Mittwoch *25.07.2013
*                   0 Uhr  2 Bft








                     3 Uhr 3 Bft








                     6 Uhr 3 Bft








                     9 Uhr 2 Bft 








                   12 Uhr 3 Bft








                   15 Uhr 3 Bft 








                   18 Uhr 4 Bft 








                   21 Uhr 4 Bft

MfG Meik


----------



## yukonjack (20. Juli 2012)

*AW: Makrelenangeln vor Büsum*

Hallo, seit wann ist es denn von Hooksiel aus wieder was möglich. Soweit ich weiß ist oder war zumindest da par Jahre nix los mit Makrelenangeln.
Eine der letzten Fahrten von Hooksiel aus (kann euch aber auch von allen anderen Häfen passieren) so vor 6-7 Jahren ist mir besonders in Erinnerung geblieben. Warum? Wer Lust hat kann ja weiterlesen.
300 km Anfahrt( wir waren zu zweit und machten schon Pläne wie denn die Makrelen zu verwerten seien, räuchern, im Backofen oder einfach braten und Freunde und Nachbarn sollten eingeladen werden ), rauf auf den Kutter, guten angelplatz im vorderen Drittel gesichert und ab zum kaffeetrinken.
Zurück an Bord, stehen da zu meiner linken Seite 2 Leihangeln. Das bedeutet in aller Regel nichts Gutes. Sind meistens Anfänger oder Gelegenheitsangler und wenn der Pott voll ist……….und der pott war voll!
Aber was war DAS denn zu meiner rechten? Eine 5m Brandungsrute, Rolle der 10 000er klasse, eine 40er geflochtene ( zur besseren Erkennung in suizidgrau gehalten und mindestens 500m lang) 6er Paternoster und was gehört zu ner anständigen Brandungsrute - Jawoll, ein 150gr. Krallenblei. Ich hatte irgendwie kein gutes Gefühl für den Tag.
Die 3 Stunden Ausfahrt liefen harmonisch und ohne Zwischenfälle ab , es hupte, das angeln begann. Zu meiner Linken(die beiden Leihangeln gehörten einem Vater und seinem , ich denke so 8 jährigen Sohn) hatte sich alles schnell erledigt. Der Bengel schmiss beim ersten Wurf gleich seine Angel über Bord, Sekunden später folgte sein Frühstück. Der Alte hat nach den dritten Vertüddelungen und Abrissen auch aufgegeben. Was ist eine vernünftige VERTÜDDELUNG ? will ich mal kurz erklären: mindestens 6 verschiedene Schnüre mit 3er, 4er und auf jeden fall ein 6er paternoster an einer suizidgrauen…..die mit Krallenblei .Dazu viele chromblinkende scharfe Haken mit vielen bunten Puscheln dran. Alles schön bunt gemischt manchmal auch mit 2-3 Makrelen dabei damit Bewegung in die ganze Sache kommt. Fast immer musste man sich von mindestens 10m Schnur mit allem was da vorne dranhing trennen.
Nach der 3 oder 4 Vertüddelung gingen der Brandungsrute die Krallenblei aus. Was dann kam hatte ich so in dieser Form auch noch nicht gesehen. Auf die 40er suizidgraue wurden fein säuberlich in Reihe geschaltet 2 sargbleie in 100gr. aufgefädelt, dahinter natürlich freifliegend das 6er Paternoster.
Und dann hallte plötzlich der Ruf Fisch, Fisch über Deck. Rechts neben mir die 5m Peitsche holt zum Wurf aus, die beiden Sargbleie fliegen, fliegen, das 6er Paternoster lustig hinter sich herziehend bis zum Horizont( ich glaub sogar noch weiter). Wir hatten tatsächlich einen kleinen Schwarm erwischt und einige hatten schöne Bisse. Wenn da nur nicht die suizidgraue 40er wäre. Auch er hatte wohl Glück und konnte 2-3 verhaften. Was nun die 10 000er Rolle alles an Bord holte war die MEGA VERTÜDDELUNG. Diesmal waren geschätzte 10 verschiedene Angler betroffen(ich natürlich wie immer mitten drin). Dazu kamen noch so 20 zappelnde Makrelen. Und wieder half nur noch Messer raus und alles abgeschnitten. Ich stürzte mich dann auf 3 Makrelen, hab einfach mit lauter Stimme behauptet: DAS WAR MEIN VORFACH .Ich glaub das waren gar nicht meine, hat aber auch keinen mehr so richtig interessiert.
Dann änderte die Brandungsrute seine Taktik. Die Würfe wurden deutlich kürzer, dafür ließ er durchtreiben und die bis dahin glücklichen Angler auf der anderen Seite hatten nun das Vergnügen mit Ihm.
Ich hab mich dann auch (diesmal selbstverschuldet) von meinem letzten Blei getrennt und musste beim Käpt`n eins nachfassen. 120gr. 6kant Tropfenblei für 3,00€.
So, dann zum Schluss noch mal zum Wrack auf Dorsch. Das ist ein Blei und Pilkergrab. Ich bin damals von Abrissen verschont geblieben. Ging auch gar nicht, mit 10m Restschnur die mir die Brandungsrute noch gelassen hatte konnte ich die Gefahrenzone gar nicht mehr erreichen.
Zurück an Land, meine 6 Makrelen lagen schon auf 10Kg Eis, ging es noch schnell in den Imbiss am Hafen in Hooksiel. 2 Fischbrötchen mit Schillerlocken(muss ich ihnen auswiegen----------- ja bitte, machen sie das)und ½ Ltr. Weizen. Dann der Schock, macht 18,80€. Nein nein mein kumpel bezahlt selber. Hat er doch schon. 2 Fischbrötchen mit Schillerlocken und nen Halben dazu macht 18,80€. Na gut, der Bock war nun fett.
Ich kann nun nicht genau sagen warum ich mich so gerne an diese Fahrt erinnere, an dem Superwetter das wir hatten liegt`s garantiert nicht.


----------



## Bjoern_Dx (20. Juli 2012)

*AW: Makrelenangeln vor Büsum*

Wie, von Hooksiel wird wieder auf Makrelen gefahren? Da bin ich früher immer mitgefahren, bis der Betrieb eingestellt wurde, und ich auf die Möwe #6 (top Kutter) in Bensersiel gestoßen bin. Von Hooksiel hat mich immer die lange Anfahrt zum Fisch gestört, wobei ich da einige male phantastisch gefangen habe (einmal bei 130 Stück das Angeln eingestellt). Gute Größen noch dazu.

Warum fährt man von Büsum aus eigentlich immer bis Helgoland? Da muss es doch vorher auch schon Makrelen geben. Von Bensersiel aus fischen wir meist in Sichtweite der Inseln. Nach einer Stunde Fahrt ist man teilweise schon am Fisch.

Gruß
Björn


----------



## Meik B (20. Juli 2012)

*AW: Makrelenangeln vor Büsum*



Bjoern_Dx schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Warum fährt man von Büsum aus eigentlich immer bis Helgoland? Da muss es doch vorher auch schon Makrelen geben. Von Bensersiel aus fischen wir meist in Sichtweite der Inseln. Nach einer Stunde Fahrt ist man teilweise schon am Fisch.
> 
> ...



Ist ja auch nicht immer der Fall!
Wenn vorher Fisch bzw. Möwen zu sehen sind geht´s auch schon mal vorher los.
Der Käptain würde sich mit Sicherheit auch gerne den Diesel sparen.

MfG Meik


----------



## Balticcruiser (20. Juli 2012)

*AW: Makrelenangeln vor Büsum*



yukonjack schrieb:


> Hallo, seit wann ist es denn von Hooksiel aus wieder was möglich. Soweit ich weiß ist oder war zumindest da par Jahre nix los mit Makrelenangeln.
> 
> 
> Leute, ich hab' doch geschrieben "*vor Jahren* auf der *MS* Möwe".
> ...


----------



## Bjoern_Dx (20. Juli 2012)

*AW: Makrelenangeln vor Büsum*

Ja doch, da hatten wir schon schöne Touren. Einmal war der NDR (oder WDR?) mit einem Filmteam an Bord. Wollten einen Bericht über das Makrelenangeln machen.
Für die Filmemacher war die Tour ne ziemliche Katastrophe denk ich. Erst kamen wir bei Niedrigwasser kaum aus dem Hafen, und dann gab's nahezu null Fisch.
Einen "Profiangler" mit vielen "Orden" an der Mütze hatten sie sich für Interviews und Filmaufnahmen herausgepickt. Leider fing dieser wie fast alle an diesem Tag  keinen einzigen Fisch. Lediglich mein ansonsten nicht angelnder Kumpel, den ich das erste mal mitgenommen hatte, zog hin und wieder eine Makrele raus. Somit hatten wir das Filmteam dann recht schnell bei uns. Die Frage des TV-Menschen an meinen Kumpel, was  das denn für ein Fisch wäre (ich glaub er hatte u.a. nen Stöcker...) durfte ich dann beantworten 
Wir nennen meinen Kumpel heute noch "Anglernovize", so wie er im TV-Beitrag dann später bezeichnet wurde... 

Björn


----------



## Haifisch81 (20. Juli 2012)

*AW: Makrelenangeln vor Büsum*

Hi ihr Makrelensüchtige 

ihr schreibt so viel über Helgoland. 
Da kenne ich mich ziemlich gut aus, da ich schon mit meinem Vater alle guten Stellen mit unserem eigenen Boot abgefischt haben 
Ihr fragt euch vielleicht immer, was die Blauort genau an dieser Stelle - meistens an der gleichen - südlich der Düne von Helgoland fischen. 
Es gibt vielleicht um Helgoland noch besser Plätze, die sind aber noch viel zeitaufwendiger. Z.B müsste man nochmal 1 Stunde nördlich von Helgoland fahren, aber die Hängegefahr ist sehr groß und das dauert ja mindestens 3 - 4 Stunden bis man raus gefahren ist und wieder zurück ist, dauert das nochmal so lange. Aber da wird man noch mit schönen Dorschen belohnt  
Südlich von Helgoland Düne ist sandiger Grund. Fast keine Hängegefahr. In diesem Gebiet befinden sich auch immer große Schwärme Sandspiere. Und um Helgoland herum tummeln sich immer gut Makrelen, man muss sie nur finden  Wir haben von Helgoland aus als auch 2-3 Stunden suchen müssen, hat sich aber meistens gelohnt. Zu den anderen Stellen ist hier noch zu sagen, es gibt ja auch ein Schutzgebiet, in dem man nicht fischen/angeln darf.

Ich hoffe, ich konnte euch weiterhelfen


----------



## SpongebobX1983 (20. Juli 2012)

*AW: Makrelenangeln vor Büsum*

@yukonjack... Echt coole geschichte hab mir köstlich ein ab gelacht. Du solltest Autor werden.


----------



## lausi97 (20. Juli 2012)

*AW: Makrelenangeln vor Büsum*

hey yukonjack ge..l,kenne das auch noch von früher als Heinzi noch auf der Gorch Fock in Neuharlingersiel gelernt hat.Bin da in den Sommerferien jeden tag mit raus,wenn dann die Angelvereine kamen,und es war Hackewetter,alle Angler erst blau und dann grün:q:q.Is ja nicht so das man es vorher gesagt hätte,aber wer nicht hören will muss brechen äh fühlen.Ja und dann noch diese Brandungsrutengeschichte,nur ein 6er?Hab schon bis zu 3 gesehen.Für solche fälle immer ne Wäscheleine und nen paar dicke Muttern dabei haben.Mich hamse immer erst ausgelacht,aber wenn dann nen 14jähriges Jüngelchen bei ner 5std Tour 200-250Makos hat und die " Profis" nur 50|bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes.

gruß 
lausi


----------



## derporto (20. Juli 2012)

*AW: Makrelenangeln vor Büsum*

Ein ähnliches Erlebnis hatte ich bereits auf der Jan Cux vor einigen Jahren. Jung und voller Übermut bin ich morgens trotz WS 6 (in Böen bis 8) zum Anlieger. Der Captain sagte damals, eine Ausfahrt sei nicht möglich. Als dann eine Anglergruppe von ca. 30 Mann mit dem Bus aus Bayern angefahren kam, änderte sich seine Meinung dann doch recht zügig (was zu seinem Schutz aber auch an dem Drängen der bayerischen Angler lag, die extra 700 Km hochgefahren sind).

Kurzum: Bis Helgoland benötigten wir 5 Stunden. Die Wellen schlugen über das ganze Boot. Es stand Wasser bis kurz unter der Reling auf dem Boot. Im Innenraum sind die Gläser aus der Deckenhalterung geflogen. Aus der Kombüse kam der Geschirrspüler in den Gastraum gerutscht, da er sich aus der Wandhalterung gelöst hatte. Letztendlich machten wir vor Helgoland 2 Driften. Ich war einer von drei Anglern, die sich dank Alkoholverzicht und warmen Gebeten ohne Kotzen dem etwa 30 minütigen Fischen widmen konnten. Letztendlich kamen ca. 20 Makrelen auf dem ganzen Schiff hoch. Nach diesem Tripp war ich 2 Jahre vom Hochseeangeln geheilt. Ich hatte teilweise sogar auf Hafenrundfahrten Beklemmungen und Panik. War nicht witzig. Ganz und gar nicht. Und hat nichts mit "Mannsein" zu tun. An diesem Tag hätten leicht schlimme Dinge passieren können.

Genug OT, wollte das nur mal angebracht haben an dieser Stelle. Denn auch von Büsum aus habe ich schon grenzwertige Fahrten erlebt.


----------



## yukonjack (21. Juli 2012)

*AW: Makrelenangeln vor Büsum*



Bjoern_Dx schrieb:


> Ja doch, da hatten wir schon schöne Touren. Einmal war der NDR (oder WDR?) mit einem Filmteam an Bord. Wollten einen Bericht über das Makrelenangeln machen.
> Für die Filmemacher war die Tour ne ziemliche Katastrophe denk ich. Erst kamen wir bei Niedrigwasser kaum aus dem Hafen, und dann gab's nahezu null Fisch.
> Einen "Profiangler" mit vielen "Orden" an der Mütze hatten sie sich für Interviews und Filmaufnahmen herausgepickt. Leider fing dieser wie fast alle an diesem Tag keinen einzigen Fisch. Lediglich mein ansonsten nicht angelnder Kumpel, den ich das erste mal mitgenommen hatte, zog hin und wieder eine Makrele raus. Somit hatten wir das Filmteam dann recht schnell bei uns. Die Frage des TV-Menschen an meinen Kumpel, was das denn für ein Fisch wäre (ich glaub er hatte u.a. nen Stöcker...) durfte ich dann beantworten
> Wir nennen meinen Kumpel heute noch "Anglernovize", so wie er im TV-Beitrag dann später bezeichnet wurde...
> ...


hallo bjoern. genau auf dieser tour war auch mit einem bekannten . wir hatten schon abgelegt mussten aber nochmal zurük weil die filmfritzen zu spät kamen. kann mich gut dran erinnern. ich glaube auf dem kutter gabs keine 10 fische. hatte mir ne menge davon versprochen wegen der reklame und so. aber das hätte auch nach hinten losgehen können. stell dir mal das gemetzel an bord vor und das dann im fernsehen!!!!!!!!!!!! ich bin nie das gefühl losgeworden das es volle absicht vom käpt`n war in so ein fischarmes gewässer zu fahren. das team war vom ndr 3 und die brachten dann 3 oder 4tage später so ca. einen 5min langen bericht, muss so 5 oder 6 jahre her sein. schön das man sich hier "wieder trift"


----------



## yukonjack (21. Juli 2012)

*AW: Makrelenangeln vor Büsum*



SpongebobX1983 schrieb:


> @yukonjack... Echt coole geschichte hab mir köstlich ein ab gelacht. Du solltest Autor werden.


ja, dann warte mal ab. werde demnächst noch mal zur feder greifen. in 40 jahren kutterangeln kommt da so einiges zu sammen. ich hoffe ich nerv da keinen mit meinem geschafel, auch wenn`s nicht immer ganz zum ausgangsthema passt.


----------



## Bjoern_Dx (21. Juli 2012)

*AW: Makrelenangeln vor Büsum*



yukonjack schrieb:


> hallo bjoern. genau auf dieser tour war auch mit einem bekannten . wir hatten schon abgelegt mussten aber nochmal zurük weil die filmfritzen zu spät kamen. kann mich gut dran erinnern. ich glaube auf dem kutter gabs keine 10 fische. hatte mir ne menge davon versprochen wegen der reklame und so. aber das hätte auch nach hinten losgehen können. stell dir mal das gemetzel an bord vor und das dann im fernsehen!!!!!!!!!!!! ich bin nie das gefühl losgeworden das es volle absicht vom käpt`n war in so ein fischarmes gewässer zu fahren. das team war vom ndr 3 und die brachten dann 3 oder 4tage später so ca. einen 5min langen bericht, muss so 5 oder 6 jahre her sein. schön das man sich hier "wieder trift"



Das ist ja mal ein Zufall. Glatt noch einer hier im Board, der damals auch mit war! Ja, ich hatte damals auch erst gedacht, das wird ne traumhafte Tour. Den TV-Leuten will er bestimmt was zeigen und eine bessere, kostenlose Werbung für seinen Kahn gibt es auch nicht. Aber der Kutter war eh immer voll wenn ich mit war, von daher brauchte er wahrscheinlich auch keine Werbung. 
Wir standen hinten rechts, mein Kumpel hatte vielleicht 4 Makrelen, ich hatte einen Maifisch. Wie du schon schreibst, auf dem ganzen Schiff kamen vielleicht grad mal doppelt so viele Fische raus, wie wir hatten...
Ich hatte nachher den Möwen einen Makrelenkopf zugeworfen, das wurde auch noch gesendet 

Gruß
Björn


----------



## sandre (21. Juli 2012)

*AW: Makrelenangeln vor Büsum*



SpongebobX1983 schrieb:


> @yukonjack... Echt coole geschichte hab mir köstlich ein ab gelacht. Du solltest Autor werden.



dem möchte ich mich anschließen, gut gelacht|jump:


----------



## SpongebobX1983 (22. Juli 2012)

*AW: Makrelenangeln vor Büsum*

So war heute draussen ab Dornumersiel mit der Gerda Bianca ACC1 , 17 Makrelen und nen Sonnenbrand. Bei meinen beiden Kollegen sah es leider nich viel besser aus.


----------



## offense80 (22. Juli 2012)

*AW: Makrelenangeln vor Büsum*

@yukonjack

Klasse Bericht, hab das Drama förmlich vor mir gesehen 

Freu mich schon auf die nächsten Posts von dir.....mach weiter so #6


----------



## Gemüsetaxi (24. Juli 2012)

*AW: Makrelenangeln vor Büsum*

Schöne Anekdoten aber kann hier jemand über aktuelle Fänge berichten ? War jemand die Tage mit der Blauort unterwegs ?


----------



## watzki (26. Juli 2012)

*AW: Makrelenangeln vor Büsum*

Moin,
ist denn wirklich keiner die Tage mit der Blauort auf Tour gewesen?

Gruß,
Sebastian


----------



## watzki (27. Juli 2012)

*AW: Makrelenangeln vor Büsum*

Mit wieviel Gramm wird eigentlich am Besten auf der Blauort geangelt?


----------



## Hechtpeter (27. Juli 2012)

*AW: Makrelenangeln vor Büsum*

entweder Brandungsblei oder Pilker ohne Drilling ,Gewicht je nach Drift 150-200 Gramm..

Viel Glück !!


----------



## offense80 (27. Juli 2012)

*AW: Makrelenangeln vor Büsum*

Das ist natürlich abhängig von der Strömung, aber mit den angegebenen 150-200 Gramm kannst du nichts falsch machen.


----------



## watzki (27. Juli 2012)

*AW: Makrelenangeln vor Büsum*

Vielen Dank, da wär ich am Dienstag warscheinlich mit zu leichtem Geschirr losgezogen. Müssen also doch die alten Pilkruten herhalten.

Gruß,
Sebastian


----------



## offense80 (27. Juli 2012)

*AW: Makrelenangeln vor Büsum*

Wenn du mal ne gute Zusammenstellung deines Takles haben willst zum Minithun angeln, dann schau mal hier..... 

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=240365


----------

